# MY MAC



## gigiproductions (Jun 5, 2005)

I was bored and decided to update my pics because i have recieved a shitload of stuff..ahaha! I need to stop cuz now i feel like a dork..






onto the pics






this is how its all stored











what i use to get ready everyday lol ^^
















and in the traincase i keep my LE /rare stuff..includes my backup hot +sour,liza pm palette,glitter liners and larger e/s etc..






2nd tier





last tier and bottom





i need to stop now 

 :|


----------



## Crazy Girly (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG!!!I love your E/S!!!!How many are they?About 150 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm loving everything!

I know I am one to talk because I have way more makeup than I can use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but is all that for personal use?


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

very very neat and tidy stash...


----------

